# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  gwałtowny spadek ciśnienia

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Mam pytanie dotyczące nagłego spadku ciśnienia krwi.
Załóżmy, że do pacjenta zostaje wezwane pogotowie. Po przybyciu stwierdza, że pacjent na ciśnienie krwi 50/0 i traci świadomość, nie jest w stanie siedzieć, widzi "ciemność", nie może też mówić. 
Obecna w domu rodzina opisuje przebieg zdarzeń: człowiek poszedł pod prysznic - ma zwyczaj kąpać się w wodzie ciepłej, ale nie gorącej - wyszedł z łazienki o własnych siłach i w ciągu kilku minut zaczął czuć się źle i słabnąć gwałtownie. Już z pomocą żony położył się na łóżku i nie był w stanie nic więcej już zrobić - ani się podnieść, ani obrucić, ani nawet opisać co się z nim dzieje.
Pogotowie było w stanie dotrzeć do jego miejsca zamieszkania w ciągu 20 minut. Po przyjeździe stwierdzono drastyczny spadek ciśnienia do poziomu podanego wyżej. Co powinno w takiej sytuacji nastąpić? Czy powinna być podana adrenalina? Czy od razu? Może inny środek?
Proszę o odpowiedź pomimo braku większej liczby szczegółów. Pogotowie też miało te dane jedynie do podjęcia działania.

Pozdrawiam
M.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Popełniłam bład ort. przepraszam. Oczywiście OBRÓCIĆ  :Smile:

----------


## SirArgal

Kilka faktów:

Adrenalina podana dożylnie działa szybko i krótko. Pobudza kurczliwość mięśnia sercowego, poprawia przewodnictwo bodźców w sercu, powoduje skurcz obwodowych naczyń krwionośnych, rozkurcz oskrzeli,rozszerzenie tętniczek w mięśniach szkieletowych i narządach, zwiększa pojemność minutową serca, przyspiesza glikogenolizę i uwalnianie kwasów tłuszczowych z tkanki tłuszczowej, zmniejsza także wydzielanie insuliny, na skutek czego dochodzi do zwiększenia stężenia glukozy we krwi i jeszcze kilka innych rzeczy. Krótko pisząc, w sytuacji zagrożenia życia, pobudza cały nasz organizm do ratowania dwóch najważniejszych organów w naszym organizmie, tzn mózgu i serca. W takiej sytuacji organizm sam ją wytwarza.

Nagły spadek ciśnienia jest stanem zagrażającym życiu, dlatego adrenalina jest jak najbardziej lekiem wskazanym w takiej sytuacji. Załoga karetki jako priorytet ma utrzymanie poszkodowanego przy życiu, po czym przetransportowanie go do szpitala na dalsze leczenie i/lub obserwacje. Dokładny schemat postępowania zależy od przypadku... z całym szacunkiem do opisu, ale medycy po przyjeździe są w stanie stwierdzić trochę więcej szczegółów niż podano (ocena tętna, oddechu, powłok ciała, rytmu serca, jest jeszcze coś takiego jak skala Glasgow). Na tej podstawie lekarz lub ratownik medyczny (w zależności od tego jaka załoga przyjedzie) podejmuje odpowiednie czynności.

Opisane objawy wskazują na niedotlenienie mózgu spowodowane spadkiem ciśnienia (w takiej sytuacji mózg woli 'wyłączyć' świadomość, po to, aby chronić swoje ważniejsze ośrodku przed brakiem tlenu). Należy przede wszystkim to ciśnienie zwiększyć i jeśli to możliwe usunąć pierwotną przyczynę.

Zapewne szukano oznak krwotoku wewnętrznego, zatrucia, anafilaksji, wstrząsu kardiogennego (chyba najbardziej prawdopodobny) i innych przyczyn takiego stanu... podano leki (w zależności od parametrów pacjenta) oraz płyny infuzyjne. 
Jeśli chodzi o leki jakie mogły być podane to przede wszystkim tlen, poza tym dopamina, dobutamina, diazepam, atropina, adrenalina, magnez, nitrogliceryna (i inne), ale wszystko zależy od przyczyny spadku ciśnienia.

Mam nadzieje, że choć trochę pomogłem. Jeśli jesteś w stanie bardziej opisać ten przypadek, może uda się przedstawić Ci dokładny schemat postępowania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nitrogliceryna>???? 
OMG człowieku jak nie masz pojęcia to nie pisz nitrogliceryna obniża ciśnienie więc jak chcieli uzyskać NZK to mogli podać żeby zabić pacjenta..
A skala glascow nie jest wyznacznikiem do postępowania z pacjentem a jedynie oceną jego stanu..
co za idiot... :O

----------

